# Lederverarbeitung + Kürschnerei!



## Magnet567 (4. August 2008)

Hi alle zusammen,

ich hab da eine Frage; wie bekomme ich meine Kürschnerei höher als 300?

Ich war schon bei 2-3 Kürschner, die hatte aber keine Rezepte für mich mehr.

Es war alles leer bei Ihnen.

Wenn ich in der Scherbenwelt bin Höllenfeuerhalbinsel und es kommen höherwertig Tiere mit Lev. 61 kann ich dies nicht häuten,

weil mein Skill nur bis 300 geht!

Wie kann ich die Kürschnerei höher skillen und wo gibt es Rezepte?

Für eine Antwort wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Galvor von der Sturmschleiergarde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spliffmaster (4. August 2008)

In den Ehrenfesten in Der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel gibts nen Kürchnerlehrer wo du deine Fertigkeiten bis 375 lernen kannst


€dit : Rezepte für Kürchnerei gibts nicht 

Für Lederverarbeiung ab 300 kannst du im Unteren Viertel in Shattrath weiterskillen


----------



## Magnet567 (5. August 2008)

Danke für Deine Antwort,

ich war etwas dumm. wenn ich richtig bei meinen Fertigkeiten geschaut hätte, so wäre mir auf gefallen, dass ich Kürschnerei von 300/375 machen kann

Lederverarbeitung auch von 297/375 machen kann.

Trotzdem recht vielen Dank für Deine Tipps

Galvor von der Sturmschleiergarde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taksoa (29. September 2008)

Einfach nach Thrallmar flattern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bzw dich porten lassen^^

Da findeste n Lehrer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

